# Defrag: Move Large Files To End Of Drive?



## DaveK (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey guys, I saw Defraggler has the option to move large files to the end of the drive, I picked movies (MKV/MP4 etc.)

Is it good to move these large files to the end of the drive? I'm assuming it's for less used files so it doesn't read them as fast or something?

Should I do this or just put it back to normal?


----------



## Papahyooie (Jul 17, 2009)

Im pretty sure, if im not mistaken that large files should be moved to the outside so that they are read *faster* not slower. This is because of the nature of the spinning disk is that the outside of the disk is spinning faster (in reference to a point outside the drive, or in reference to the head) than the middle (this is how gears and wheels make things go faster) so the large files can be read faster and not take so much time to load.

As for whether it is worth it, or whether there are any downsides, im not sure. I figure why not? Im sure anyone who programmed a defrag tool knows what they are talking about.


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 18, 2009)

Hard disks generally are spinning at a set RPM; the data passes the read/write heads at a higher or lower "surface area per RPM" based on the location of the data, on the platter, inner tracks pressent the head with a lower surface area per RPM, because there is MORE physical media at the larger diameter "outside" tracks, there is MORE information able to be read/writen per RPM of the hard disk platters.. It takes less time to load MORE information... 

It would be better to put larger files on the outside tracks, to reduce the time it takes to load the info.. Access times generally stay the same, except when the read/write head has to go from reading part of the MFT/MBR/FAT stored on the inside track, to reading the outside track, over and over..


----------

